# Khyber pass rice



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is a dish I made up (& keep cooking)in order to use up left over leg of lamb.In a heavy pan render 1/4 C lamb fat till the bottom of the  pan is well coated.Remove browned bits & discard.Fry 1/2Lb cubed(small)lamb with 1tsp of chipotle powder(or to taste)till lightly browned,remove & set aside.In same pan saute 1/2C minced shallots till translucent, add 1Tb minced garlic,1/2 minced ginger,1Tb curry powder(mild),1C basmati rice, cook stirring(medium heat) till rice graines turn opaque,pour in 2C hot water bring to a boil for 10mn,cover with a tight fitting lid,turn off heat & let rice mixture steam till most of the liquids are absorbed.Fluff rice with a fork,mix in 1/4C golden raisins,top rice with reserved lamb, cover,cook over low heat till raisins are plump,serve with finely chopped mint.Ethnic?...Well it could be.


----------



## waaza (Mar 15, 2005)

looks promising. It is similar to a whole range of Indian/Pakistani/Iranian dishes called pilau, the spelling changes depending on origin. I'm a little concerned that the lamb is so briefly cooked, and dissapointed you haven't gone the whole nine miles and used a decent mix of spices. A couple of suggestions, try leaving the lamb in the pan when you cook the rice, that way you capture all the flavours. Secondly, after adding the rice, stir to coat, and add boiling water to cover the rice by half an inch (or just under), then bring to boil, then turn down heat to really low. The pan should be very effectively sealed with kitchen foil under the lid, leave for 20 minutes. 
HTH, more info if required. If you truely did make this one up (not just adapted some other recipes,) you are truely on the right road, IMHO. :p 
cheers
Waaza


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 15, 2005)

Actually Waaza's advice is right on.  The steps you suggest to cook up lamb may leave it raw (unless I missed something). 

What I would suggest instead is that marinate the lamb cubes first (instead of browning them) with some yogurt, spices of your choice and a nice 1 inch stick of freshly minced ginger.  I sometimes also add a tiny bit of meat tenderizer to my lamb marinade and don't forget the salt as per taste. Let it marinate overnight for best results.  In the morning cook the lamb in a saute pan (that has a little oil added.  I first use two large onions and caramalize them and then add the marinated lamb).  Once the lamb cooks almost completely, shut the heat and cool it completely.  Stir in herbs of your choice and some slices of tomatoes layer it a casserole pan with some cooked basmati rice (just like you layer lasagne) starting with rice, then lamb, then rice then lamb and then finishing with rice.  Cover and bake in the oven at 200 degrees for an hour and then serve.  Baking concentrates the flavor and permeates aroma into the rice.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 16, 2005)

It was leftovers from a"bone in"roasted leg of lamb provencale(garlic studded,coated whith basil mayonnaise)and the next day I was left with about 1lb of meat(close to the bone & pink,the best).Didn't have much time to cook the beast for The Presence & I.So rendered the fat trimmings(where the flavors lay)sauteed the meat quiclky,so it wouldn't turn to rubber & reached for the gov. issued curry(later to be replaced by homemade).The trick Ithink rest with laying the meat on top of the steaming rice where it stays moist & tender.Original?What is?Made that up in 15 mn.But we have tall shoulders to stand on.


----------



## waaza (Mar 16, 2005)

in that case, what you made was more of a true biryani than a pilau. The original biryan (_sic_) came from Persia, and essentially was a fried meat sandwich, using bread instead of rice, the meat was cooked twice (I believe that is what biryan means in Arabic?)
What you could have done was to half cook the rice, then put a layer of it in a pyrex glass bowl (I do) add the lamb in a single layer (pink and underdone) then finish with another layer of rice. Pour on a little milk in which saffron has been steeped, and some butter. Cover with kitchen foil and bake in a low oven (120 C) for 30 minutes. 
To serve, invert over a large plate and take to table. Needs a gravy and perhaps other veg to make into a glorious meal.
To further enhance its appearence, place halved boiled eggs in bottom (which will become the top) of the bowl, 
together with tiny diamond shaped sweet peppers. 
To finish in grand style, there's always topping with silver leaf.
HTH, and keep up the good work,
cheers
Waaza
 yes, we can stand on the shoulders of giants, and there is nothing new under the sun. Still, well done.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 17, 2005)

Printing your recipe,love recipes from the"lamb belt".By silver leaves you mean those edible silver or gold decorations leaves,right?


----------



## waaza (Mar 18, 2005)

no, silver leaf, like gold leaf, used in Indian cooking for decorating rice dishes (and fudge and ice-cream!)  
I bought mine in an Asian shop (they kept it 'under the counter') it might seem a bit excessive, but the food is just sooo wonderful.  
cheers
Wazza


----------

